# Tunnel no more now Ferries



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Having just lost our dear dog we will no longer be using the tunnel but instead use the ferry.Having spent 10 years using the tunnel I am a bit anxious about boats.I have a 7.3 m long 3 m high Hymer with a long rear overhang will I have trouble with ramps etc?.I have been looking at prices and the cheapest seems to be DFDS Dover ~Calais mid Jan one way (I live in Spain )
Any tips things to watch out for etc.
Thank you.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Hogan.
We have used DFDS for a few years now and had no problems.
They seem to charge the same price up to 8 metres and your 3 metre high will not be any problem at all.
Like all ferries, you will have to be watchful of the overhang, maybe worth mentioning it to the Load Master. It quite possibly depends of the state of the tide.
Prices are usually, as good or better than the others.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

apart from not having the dog, and being anxious about ferries, why do you not want to use the Tunnel?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have used ferries all the time and very simple.... just consider the artics that are loaded they will load you with large vechicles, its also nice to have dinner on board and then when in calias etc just pop to the marina to sleep over night and then you are ready for the off  

Dont worry at all


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are 14metres when hooked up, but a short overhang on the trailer and just under 2.8m high.

We always go on with the trucks, and usually end up last on but first off at the other end.

We much prefer the ferries, gives us a break from driving and they have Wi-Fi on the boats (Stena do at any rate) and we always book a cabin so we can have a nap if we feel like it.

When we went to Spain three times, we had to have a cabin due to the trip length, but same thing, loaded with the big boys and first off.

We can't use the tunnel as we are LPG fuelled.

Peter


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Have to ask the same question as bognormike. Tunnel is quick, easy and free using Tesco vouchers.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, will you not be getting another dog? 

Not as a replacement as we all know that can't be done, but simply to help fill the void. Perhaps you don't want to consider another just yet, but I can't think of ever being "dog-less" and my 2 simply love their travels in the MH.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have in excess of 2m rear overhang and I have never had a problem with grounding at Dover or Calais and yes DFDS are the most competitively priced carriers.

Some will argue thats because the ships are old and not very swish. Both statements are true but your only on them for about 90 minutes so who really cares??? They get you across the water cheaply and isnt that the prime requirement (well it is mine, I'm crossing the ****** channel not taking a cruise!)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

7.5 mtr long with in excess of 2mtr overhang as well..
No issues, even on the new ships where they made us go up the steepish side ramps one time.
Mainly use P&O as we do late sailing and they usually are the best for us. Book the cheapest and then turn up early, never had a problem with getting at least the one before.
I soon get my head down for 90mins "chillaxing"...

I like the tunnel but it's always to dear and in reality only saves maybe 60-80 mins.. That's nothing when your driving for days...
AND NO, I aint got Tesco thingies.... :roll:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for all your input I will book our homeward ticket soon.

*Sprinta* our dog died in July she was more human than dog I think it will be a few years yet before we consider another.

*Groundhog/Bognormike*No problems with the tunnel other than price would never consider using ferry with our dog as we would have had to put her in the ships kennel.Living in Spain Tesco vouchers is not a maybe when we eventually move back to good old Blighty.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

hogan said:


> Thanks for all your input I will book our homeward ticket soon.
> 
> *Sprinta* our dog died in July she was more human than dog I think it will be a few years yet before we consider another.
> 
> .


Yes I know exactly what you mean, and most of my dogs have had more humanity than most humans  and far more companionable too - so long as you never say never.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Got to disagree on the ferry price- whenever I have priced the ferry it is always dearer- admittedly we cross on a Saturday in August and return 2 1/2 weeks later. Just booked with Eurotunnel at £139 (before Tesco vouchers)- P and O wanted £163 !!! And so much quicker>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ferry is so much a more relaxed form of travel. Yes, it takes longer and costs a bit more, but after a 5am start from home to catch the 9am sailing to Hook of Holland, it's nice to have a nap!

We're booked go over on the day boat in May 2013, but thinking about changing it to the day before night boat.

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hymervanman said:


> Got to disagree on the ferry price- whenever I have priced the ferry it is always dearer- admittedly we cross on a Saturday in August and return 2 1/2 weeks later. Just booked with Eurotunnel at £139 (before Tesco vouchers)- P and O wanted £163 !!! And so much quicker>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


DFDS Ferries: Out ( Dover to Dunkirk) mid-August 2013 =£36
Return (Dunkirk to Dover early September 2013= £28

with 2 adults and the biggest classification of motorhome they allow:

Return total = £64

I did put the code in for that (E13EBO to 14th January), so saving 20 %, but even without it would have been £76.80 return.

DFDS are always better value than P&O at the moment and sail into Calais too. We overnight at the port in Dunkirk when we use them.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I was behind a German Pilote boarding at Dover.
His solution to avoid grounding the van's rather long overhang was to drive on to and off of the ramp diagonally. Seemed to work ok.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> DFDS Ferries: Out ( Dover to Dunkirk) mid-August 2013 =£36
> Return (Dunkirk to Dover early September 2013= £28
> 
> with 2 adults and the biggest classification of motorhome they allow:
> ...


How did you get it to allow a large m/home?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> How did you get it to allow a large m/home?


Drop down menu (Vehicles) on the initial form - left hand side of the page, where you put in the code.

Your choice is:
Car XXXX
Car XXXX
Carxxxx
Motorhome <2.35 m x 7 m
Motorhome < 4.35 m x 10 m
Motorcycle
ect

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sorry to read that you have lost your dog.
Have you not thought of taking in a rescue dog.
We have three. Better companions than a lot of human beings

Dave p


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I am sorry to read that you have lost your dog.
> Have you not thought of taking in a rescue dog.
> We have three. Better companions than a lot of human beings
> 
> Dave p


Our Ellie was a rescue dog from a breeder when she was 4 she was too old to have more puppies (breeder read puppy farm)
The breed was "Glenn of Imall Terrier" (spelling)
Rarer than than the pandas,BBC news item 2 years ago only 41 left in UK and less than 1000 in the world.She died in July and I still cant come to terms with it all.Sorry cant write any more must get back to motorhomes and ferries .


----------

